# IPv6

## petrjanda

Does DHCPD, Samba, DNSMasq and Apache2 support IPv6? How do I get DHCP server leasing IP addresses in IPv6 format?

----------

## xces

You might want to take a look at the Gentoo IPv6 Guide.

----------

## petrjanda

The documentation is very limited... I want to run a DHCPv6 server on eth1, however the dhcp6s.conf documentation on that page is little, they dont explain what all those lines mean... The WinXP clients have ipv6 installed, but they dont discover the DHCP server running.

Any ideas how to get it to work?

----------

## petrjanda

I dont think that the dhcpv6 server, despite it is running, responds to the client (WinXP) or do I have to specify something on the client?

By the way, I can ping the server using the ping6 command on the client.

----------

## UberLord

Doesn't dnsmasq support ipv6 DHCP?

AFAIK, you can't run dhcpv6 and dnsmasq on the same box for DHCP

----------

## petrjanda

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Doesn't dnsmasq support ipv6 DHCP?
> 
> AFAIK, you can't run dhcpv6 and dnsmasq on the same box for DHCP

 

I am not using the dnsmasq's dhcp server... and it doesn't lease ipv6 addresses anyway

----------

## petrjanda

I just dont get it, the dhcpv6 server is running, but the clients can't see it   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## petrjanda

By the way, I also have shorewall, do I need to change something? What I want to accomplish is being connected to external network through eth0 (that still will use IPv4), and the internal network will have IPv6.

----------

## Jake

I've never tried DHCPv6 because radvd seems to be the proper way of doing things. As I understand ipv6, most implementations search out routers when the interface comes up, whereas DHCPv6 requires another program.

Anyway, if it's just for your LAN, give your router the address fec0::1 (like 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x in ipv4) and configure radvd to distribute fec0::/64 addresses.

Don't worry about shorewall. Linux filters ipv6 seperately in ip6tables.

----------

## petrjanda

How will the XP boxes get it's IP adddress though? Are u suggesting they will find the router running radvd and get its ip address? By the way, I also run a dns server, can radvd distribute dns servers ip address to the clients?

----------

## Jake

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> How will the XP boxes get it's IP adddress though? Are u suggesting they will find the router running radvd and get its ip address? By the way, I also run a dns server, can radvd distribute dns servers ip address to the clients?

 

Microsoft claims to support this*, but I've never tried it. I'm not sure how you'd do DNS. I would help more, but my cousin needs help with his 13', 1.5 ton CW trebuchet.

* "The IPv6 protocol for Windows XP and the Windows Server 2003 family supports stateless address autoconfiguration, with which addresses, routes, and other configuration parameters are automatically configured on the basis of the receipt of Router Advertisement messages." from http://www.microsoft.com/technet/community/columns/cableguy/cg0902.mspx

----------

## petrjanda

Well I finally got it working, using radvd. Now theres another problem.. Even though I can ping the server from the client, I can't ping the client from the router.

ip -6 neigh show doesn't produce anything either.

Also the Default Gateway on the workstation appears to be the link local ip address(fe80..), not the site local address (fec0::1). Is this ok?

----------

## Jake

I have default routes with gateways ::1 and fe80::290:27ff:fe0e:84b2%fxp0 (OpenBSD, my Gentoo desktop is temporarily dead).  The second is the link local address of my router's LAN NIC. I assume that's the way it's supposed to work.

It's strange that you can't ping the client from the router. Are you trying to ping the site local or link local address? I've never been able to ping another computer's link local address in Linux or OpenBSD, so don't expect that to work. With more details I might be able to help.

----------

## petrjanda

Well, this is my radvd.conf:

```

interface eth1

{

        AdvSendAdvert on;

        AdvLinkMTU 1280;

        MaxRtrAdvInterval 300;

        prefix fec0::/64

        {

                AdvOnLink on;

                AdvAutonomous on;

        };

};

```

Routes through eth1 are these:

```

root@a216server /etc/radvd # ip -6 route show dev eth1

fe80::/64  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440

fec0::/64  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440

ff00::/8  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440

```

Just a note that I didnt add or change anything in that.

This is output of ifconfigh eth1

```

root@a216server /etc/radvd # ifconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:61:3A:51:2B

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fec0::1/64 Scope:Site

          inet6 addr: fe80::20d:61ff:fe3a:512b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:799465 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:838077 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:186271336 (177.6 Mb)  TX bytes:628255437 (599.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd000

```

These are the things that appear on the WXP machine when I run ipconfig:

```

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: 

IP Address:  0.0.0.0

Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0

IP Address: fec0::20c:76ff:fec1:ee00%1

IP Address: fe80::20c:76ff:fec1:ee00%5

Default Gateway: fe80::20d:61ff:fe3a:512b%5

Tunnel adapter Toredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS suffix:

IP Address:  fe80:5445:5245:444f%4

Default Gateway:

```

When I turn on DHCP server, then those 0.0.0.0 are given an address.

Sometimes they are substitute with some auto-configurition IP addres starting with 169 and subnet mask 255.255.0.0

I can ping the server "fec0::1", but when I try to ping the client from the server, I use the assigned site local address.

Edit:

```

fe80::/64 dev eth1  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440

fec0::/64 dev eth1  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440

ff00::/8 dev eth0  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440

ff00::/8 dev eth1  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440

unreachable default dev lo  proto none  metric -1  error -101

```

----------

## Jake

Everything looks right.

Does XP firewall or for some other reason not answer ping6s? Is ping the only thing not working? I can't imagine what XP would serve over ipv6 that you'd want in Linux.

----------

## petrjanda

Those WXP machines don't have firewall turned on at all. When I ping the client using command ping6 -c3 fec0::20c:76ff:fec1:ee00%1, it says destination unreacheble.

Theres more issues which I need to resolve, such as how to make dnsmasq working so when I resolve http://ip6/ it will return the servers homepage(I run apache2), so far when I ping6 ip6 on the workstation, it says "IPv6 address invalid" or something along the lines (I am not there now..)

----------

## Jake

Does it work without the "%1"?

----------

